# gold spots or white spots...or both?



## homegirl2180 (Jul 6, 2007)

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) --46
2. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or saltwater? --freshwater
3. How long the aquarium has been setup --since July 4th
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) --one male guppy, two female guppies, a black molly, a dalmation lyretail molly and an albino cory catfish
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? anacharis and moneywort
6. What make/model filter are you using? Emperor 400
7. Are you using a CO2 unit? no
8. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? many windows in this room, it is well lit. The tank doesnt recieve direct sunlight though.
9. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 10% (4.5 gallons) this morning
10.How often and what foods do you feed your fish? flake and variety wafers and occasionally dried blood worms
11.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on? florescent, kept on whenever I am home. Maybe 6 hours a day

12.What specific concerns bring you here at this time? One of my mollies is scratching against the rocks and decorations. It looks like there are some silver spots that catch the light on her body. It is mostly concentrated behind (under) her fins on both sides of her body. Also, she is black and white speckled. But I think she was in a tank with some yellowish mollies too. Perhaps a yellow had mated with a black and white and that produced my black and white molly with some small golden spots on her. How would I know if these small golden spots are her scales and not someother illness? If it is ich or something else, what should I do with her? Move her to a quarantine tank. 

13. Water are your water test results for: 
pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? Ph 7.0 all other test are normal.


----------



## homegirl2180 (Jul 6, 2007)

In addition to the molly, I have a male guppy who is lying on the bottom of a hidey hole resting, or positioning his body between plant leaves so he doesn't have to hover or swim. His tail has been nipped but it doesn't look infected.

His gills are moving slowly. Not quick like he is stressed out or not getting enough oxygen.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

Is there any chance you can get us a picture of your fish? This could be the best way to really identify the problem if there is one because a camera flash or just a good quality picture can sometimes show more detail that you will see with the naked eye.


----------

